# Reliance Broadband blocking Torrent sites



## pratik385 (May 5, 2012)

Hi guys, i recently got Reliance Broadband connection. 25gb-12mbps and later 1mbps plan. Every thing was going great, getting great speed but now today when i tried to open piratebay or kat the message appears as "This site has been blocked as per instructions from the department of telecom"

*Anyone facing similar problem? Any solution*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2012)

thats weird


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

Not weird. Yesterday a classmate called me at night panicking why is this happening. I told him its nothing new.
He is on Reliance 3g by the way


----------



## coolpcguy (May 5, 2012)

Not just torrents, getting reports of vimeo & even pastebin.com being blocked.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Department of Telecom (DOT) India Blocks File Sharing Sites Can I Download torrents via uTorrent in BSNL broadband??


----------



## sundar19 (May 5, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, i recently got Reliance Broadband connection. 25gb-12mbps and later 1mbps plan. Every thing was going great, getting great speed but now today when i tried to open piratebay or kat the message appears as "This site has been blocked as per instructions from the department of telecom"
> 
> *Anyone facing similar problem? Any solution*



yeah man even i got it started few months ago when airtel starte blocking so sad even video websites like vimeo is blocked its not fair


----------



## abhinavmail1 (May 6, 2012)

Torrent sites are working fine on my bsnl connection





pratyush997 said:


> Department of Telecom (DOT) India Blocks File Sharing Sites Can I Download torrents via uTorrent in BSNL broadband??


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> even pastebin.com being blocked.



this is serious. pastebin blocked


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 6, 2012)

thats why bsnl roxxx...they dont know to block


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> thats why bsnl roxxx...they dont know to block



donot worry. Given a bit more time I am sure they will end up blocking too 
but what copyright infringement does a site like Pastebin do?


----------



## wahab (May 6, 2012)

Dont worry dudes..

It is only blocked in india! 

that means...use Proxy sites and change your ip to somewhere else and browse torrent sites!

Happy Torrenting! 


Wahab The Software Engineer!


----------



## lazylord (May 6, 2012)

much easier way
You can use
KPROXY - Free Anonymous Web Proxy - Anonymous Proxy

opens any site blocked by isp


----------



## Revolution (May 10, 2012)

Aircel already blocked all torrent sites.....


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

Proxy.

or TOR(Will leave ISP in dust!).


----------



## reddead (May 10, 2012)

I have heard about TOR....
How does it work? Is it a browser?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2012)

Tor Project: Anonymity Online

In simple words, it's like a proxy software. But works in different way.


----------



## AVT (May 12, 2012)

Demonoid isn't blocked..  And using opera browser you can use piratebay too. 
Reliance and the government would need to come up with something better.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 12, 2012)

just replace your DNS with Google DNS.
all your websites will be working hopefully.............


----------



## samudragupta (May 12, 2012)

piratebay was working this morning but MNTL has blocked it today!!!! A**h**s...


----------



## RBX (May 13, 2012)

I replaced http with https and most of the sites have started working again, see if that works for you.


----------



## samudragupta (May 14, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I replaced http with https and most of the sites have started working again, see if that works for you.


no mate cannot access still... strange because is can access the same site on my ipod via wifi... can some one help me on how to change the dns to google dns


----------



## reddead (May 15, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> no mate cannot access still... strange because is can access the same site on my ipod via wifi... can some one help me on how to change the dns to google dns



all sites are unblocked already.....
what is your ISP??


----------



## samudragupta (May 16, 2012)

reddead said:


> all sites are unblocked already.....
> what is your ISP??



im in mumbai using mtnl


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> no mate cannot access still... strange because is can access the same site on my ipod via wifi... can some one help me on how to change the dns to google dns



Go the *Control Panel.*

Click Network and Internet, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Change adapter settings.

*Select the connection for which you want to configure Google Public DNS*. 

Select the Networking tab. Under This connection uses the following items, select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)  and then click Properties.

Click Advanced and select the DNS tab.

Select Use the following DNS server addresses. 

Put in these addresses

IPv4: 8.8.8.8 and/or 8.8.4.4.[/B]


----------



## gunnerwholelife (May 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Go the *Control Panel.*
> 
> Click Network and Internet, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Change adapter settings.
> 
> ...



This works fine !!
Guys try this !!
Ty bro !!


----------



## Nanducob (May 16, 2012)

Theres an addon for mozilla called 'AnonymousX'.Just install to use proxy..forums like amaderforums are also blocked by reliance


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

Using BSNL. None of the sites are blocked.  

I guess this time the laziness of the BSNL employees are to my advantage.


----------

